# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pasqyra e temave

## Klevis2000

------------- KLIKO SIPER TEMAVE ------------- 

 LEXO KURANIN NE SHQIP I 
 KERKOJ NJE SURE NE KURAN 
 KERKOJ NJE FJALE NE KURAN 
 DUA TE DEGJOJ KURAN 
 DUA TE QAJ KUR TE DEGJOJ KURANIN 
 KURANI NE ARABISHT I 
 KURANI NE ANGLISHT 
 HADITHE PER PROFETET 
 HADITHE TE BUHARIT 
 HADITHE (RIJADU-SALIHIN) 
 40 HADITHE KUDSIJ DHE 40 HADITHET E IMAM NEUEIUT

----------


## Klevis2000

*------------"Fjala qe del prej zemres se mire hyn ne zemren e mire."-----------*
-*--------------------------------  KLIKO TEK TEMAT ---------------------------*-

 KUSH ESHTE FEJA E VERTETE? I 
 ISLAMI APO KRISHTERIMI I 
 ISLAMI APO ATEIZMI I 
 ISLAMI APO IDHUJTARIA I 
 ISLAMI DHE SHQIPTARET I 
 ISLAMI DHE DEMOKRACIA I 
 DARVINIZMI DHE SHOQERIA NJERZORE I 
 GAZETARIA ISLAME I 
 SEKRETE BOTERORE I 
 KENDVESHTRIM  SOCOLOGJIK I DHUNES I 
 SHENJAT E KIJAMETIT I 
 DASHURIA DHE MARTESA I 
 ISLAMI DHE CIVILIZIMI I 
 PROBLEME NDERKOMETARE I 
 GRUAJA DHE FAMILJA I 
 ISLAMI DHE MJEKSIA I 
 MIRESITE E AGJERIMIT I 
 KESHILLA TE ARTA I 
 PER TY RINI I 
 PYETJE PERGJIGJE ME DIJETARET I 
 DASHURIA NDAJ SHOKUT I 
 KARAKTERI DHE PERSONALITETII I 
 URDHERIMI PER TE MIRE NDALIMI NGA E KEQA I 
 MUSLIMANJA E SE NERSERMES I 
 LIRIA NE ISLAM I 
 PSE NDODHIN FATKEQESITE NATYRORE I 
 FLAMURI I KRENARISE (SHAMIA) I 
 MOS KUJTO SE ESHTE E KEQE I 
 DJALI DHE MAGJISTARI I 
 KURANI DHE BIBLA I
 DEKLARATA E NJE PRESIDENTII
 BOTA NE FILLIMET E MILENIUMIT TE RI I
 HAXHI DHE UMRA I 
] SI E LUFTOJNE ISLAMIN  I 
] PSE DUHET ISLAMI I 
] PRINDERITI 
 POETI GETE DHE ISLAMI  I
 LARGOJI KETE PENGESA I 
 KURANI DHE ILUSTRIMI ARTISTIK I 
] JETA E LUMTUR  I 
] ZEKATI I 
 LEXIMI DHE DITURIA I  
] A ESHTE JEZUSI ZOT-?  
 "PROFETI MUHAMED"A.S I 
 KURANI I PANDRYSHUAR I 
 ZGJOHU SHQIPETAR I 
 TERRORIZMI I 
 TEFSIR I KURANIT 

-*-------------"Njeriu eshte armik i asaj gjeje qe nuk ka njohuri"-----------*





*Temat e tjera

----- KLIKO -----*



Alkaeda dhe kullat binjake
Drita e mendjes
Feja Shqiptaret dhe Europa
E verteta mbi talmudin hebre
Hebrejte ne bibel
Kriza e vetedijes civilizuese
Islami dhe Nacionalizmi
Ceshtjet politike ne Islam
Klonimi
O Njeri
Historia njerzimit nis me civilizim apo me primitivizem
A ju kane bere magji dhe a ju ka kap syri i keq?
Religjoni dhe sekularizmi
Shamia neper kohera
Kur do te vi koha qe ti te pendohesh?
Permbledhje dhe rregullat e lutjeve kushtuar Zotit
Fuqia dhe pafuqia e shkences ne kritiken e religjonit
Cfare i afrohet botes sot?
Aborti eshte vrasje
Sjellja e muslimanit me jomuslimanin
Kurani dhe shkenca bashkekohore
Islami ne Danimarke
Islami ne Angli
Islami ne Kine
Islami ne Suedi
Zona kulturore e civilizimit Islam
Rregullat e vete-zhvillimit ne Islam
Miresevjen lule trendafili
Pse ndodhin fatkeqesite natyrore?
Kush eshte feja hyjnore
Muslimani dhe mesuesi i filozofise
Semundja e quajtur frike
Dallimi midis percarjes dhe divergjences
Udhezime per edukimin e femijve
Dokumentar me video dhe foto
Kush eshte Krijuesi?
Komentim pjesesh nga Kurani
Te mendosh thelle
Lufta me merzine
A duhet te modernohet dhe moderohet Islami?
Gjurmet e lufterave te krishtera
Rruge e hapur e Islamit
Shpirti i perendimit
Xhindi shejtan
Ilahi ose kenge arabe
Suksesi i dijes dhe lirise se kufizuar
Islami dhe interpretimi global dhtrmebrimi nga ana e mediave
Rreth lirise dhe detyrimit
Genjeshtra dhe 1 prilli
Firmat piramidale dhe ngjarjet e 1997
Femijet dhe Interneti
Filmi i kinemase 
C'mesova nga vetmia
Drejtesia dhe Shkenca
Loja me Islamin dhe muslimanet shqiptare
Si me ndihomi shkenca te besoj ne Zotin(baraspesha madheshtore)
Trupi dhe Shpirti
Perandoria osmane eshte USA e mesjetes (Ismail Kadare)
Si eshte natyra e njeriut?
Do tju bie ne mend nje dite kjo qe po ju them!!!
Te drejtat
Adhurimi ose Besimi me vepra!
Kur muslimani behet jobesimtar?
Kur jobesimtari behet musliman?
Fjale fantastike
Beje kete bote parajse
Besimi ne caktimin e fatit!(Kaderi)
Familje pa probleme!
Sahabet(shoket e Pejgamberit a.s)
Pse ishte i derguar i Zotit Muhamedi a.s?
Besimi ne Profetet ose te Derguarit e Zotit
Besimi ne libra ose shpalljet hyjnore!
Besimi ne Allahun
Lutjet e librit "Mburoja muslimanit"
Jeta e kesaj bote
Femra islame shqiptare dhe arroganca e pseudopatrioteve!
Islami, evroperëndimi dhe udhëkryqet intelektuale shqiptare
Armiqesite Europerendimore dhe shqiptare kunder islamit!
Shenjat e kijametit, Vdekja, Dita gjykimit, Ringjallja, Xheneti dhe Xhehehenemi
Perhapja e Islamit ne ballkan
Meritojme pak humor
Prifterinjte pyeten Hoxhallaret iu pergjigjen!
Besimi dhe besimtari?
Ceshtje besimi (kater imamet)
Historia e krijimit te njeriut!
"Engjejt" ,llojet ,cilesite dhe detyrat e tyre!
Kurani "Mbrojtes dhe Sherues"
Terrorizmi!
Ylli dhe gjysem hena
Te drejtat themeltare dhe te lirise njerzore ne Islam
Ku ndodhet lumturia?
Burre e grua mish e thua
Emrat e Zotit
("Njihe Zotin tend")

----------


## Klevis2000

*100 personalitete me te shquara*
*Njihe Zotin tend*
*Dialog me profesorin ateist*
*Natyra idhulli me i madh*
*Vajza me  maske dhe vajza me shami*
*Cndodh pas vdekjes?*
*Horoskopi dhe Astrologjia* 
*Si do te perfundoje Amerika dhe Israeli?*
*Marreveshja e njeriut me Zotin*
*Adhurimi i njerzve te vdekur*
*A e shikon njeriu Zotin?*
*Falli dhe tregimi I fatit*
*Dialog me ateistin*
*Qendro nje cast*
*Interesante*
*Zoti eshte I bukur dhe e do te bukuren*
*Kush quhet besimtar I vertete?*
*Sjellja me butesi*
*Si ta zgjasesh jeten?*
*Falja e gabimeve*
*Kriteret per te dalluar te miren dhe te keqen.*
*Modestia*
* Dëmet e imoralitetit* 
*Etika jetesore* 
*Karakteri dhe Personaliteti*
*Islami apo Krishterimi*
*Kamata (interesi) dhe demi i saj*
*Magjia dhe gjykimi i saj*
*Urdherimi per mire dhe ndalimi nga e keqa*
* Johann Wolfgang von Goethe dhe Islami*
*Per rinine!*
*Cfare I duhet njerzve sot?*
*Per kete e dua Zotin*
*Pse njerzit jane kundershtare?*
*Perse eshte I nevojshme denimi?*
*Per kete e dua Zotin*
*Per rinine!*
* Nuk mundem-është absurde* 
*Shpirti I njeriut*
*Vdekja*
*Domethenia e Llogjikes*
*Perdorimi I duhanit*
*Leximi*
*Qellimi I jetes*
*Ndikimi I vesit te keq tek njeriu!* 
*Liria!*
*Te metat e njeriut*
*Permendja e Zotit*
*Si ta forcojme besimin* 
*Kenaqesia me Zotin* 
*Jeta e lumtur*
*Zemra*
*Zekati*
*Jezusi do kthehet ne toke*
*Mashtrimet e shejtanit*
*Histori te bukura* 
*Shenjat e hipokriteve*
*Dashuria ndaj shokut*
*Pse duhet ta falenderojme Zotin*
*Kater Khalifet e drejte.*
*Zoti eshte I ndare nga krijesat*
*Dashuria ndaj Allahut dhe Muhamedit a.s*
*Morali I larte*
*Sinqeriteti ne shoqerimin e veprave*
*Lidhjet farefisnore dhe komshiu*
*Durimi*
*Bujaria*
*Turpi dhe vlera e tij*

----------


## Klevis2000

*Gruaja dhe te drejtat e saj*
*Ndikimi i Islamit ne civilizim*
*Dialog me profesorin ateist*
*Nata e Kadrit*
* HISTORIA E SHQIPTAREVE, NGA ILIRET E LASHTE, NE EREN E ISLAMIT* 
*Samiti Islamo-Kristian*
*Aktualitete nderkombetare*
*Posto foto islame*
*Kurani Bibla dhe shkenca bashkekohore*
*PSe ka shume fe ne bote*
*Bota ne kete fillim shekulli*
*Njerzit kane nevoje per Zotin*
*Islami ne viset shqiptare*
*Ambicia rruga qe te shpie ne kulm*
*Personalitete boterore per Islamin*
*Keshilla ime per ju*
*Cdo te thote te jesh musliman*
*Mrekullite e Pejgamberit Muhamed a.s*
*Besimi ne caktimin e Zotit*
*A eshte perhapur Islami me force*
*Jehudizmi -Hebraizmi.*
*Profeti Muhamed a.s dhe Mbreti i krishtere*
* Muslimanet ne ballkan* 
*Ungjilli I Barnabes* 
*Kamikazet dhe njerzit e pafajshem*
* Orientalizmi, Disinformimi dhe Islami 
*
*Isak Njutoni per Biblen*
*Civilizimi Islam*
* Mjetet kontraceptive - në mes të vërtetës dhe mashtrimit* 
* Dexhali-(Antikrishti) 
*
* Islami është paqe me veten dhe paqe me të tjerët* 
* Perandori Herakli dhe Profeti Muhamed (s)(628 e.s.)* 
*Prostuticioni me te keqiat e tij*
*Hytbeja e Lamtumires* 
*Personalitete Islame*
*Kush e formoi Siden*
*Buzeqeshja*
* Shkenca me emrin musliman* 
*Me terrorizem kunder terrorizmit*
*Detyra e njeriut per njeriun*
*Allahu eshte furnizues*
*Besimi dhe vertetesia e tij*
*Poezi Islame*
*Pse Allhu duhet te jete qellimi i vetem*
*Ti e vonon fitoren e ymetit!* 
*Kurani dhe shkencat e tjera*
*Dobite e lutjes*
* Islami, evroperëndimi dhe udhëkryqet intelektuale shqiptare* 
* Armiqësitë evroperëndimore e shqiptare ndaj Islamit * 
* Shenjat e kijametit- Dita e gjykimit-Xheneti dhe Xhehenemi * 
*Si u perhap Islami ne ballkan*
*Besimi i kater imameve*
*Shamia dhe shtetet laike*
*deklarate madheshtore (Alia Izetbejgovic)* 
* BISEDË ME XHININ MUSLIMAN* 
*Te drejtat e njeriut sipas Islamit* 
* Krishteret pyesin muslimanet pergjigjen* 
*A eshte Jezusi Zot*
*Kurani I pa ndryshuar* 
* Genocidi Grek Ne Cameri 
*
*Emrat e Allahut*
* Genocidi Serb Ne Kosove 
*
*Konsultimi dhe vendimarrja ne familje* 
* Drejtësi gjinie, jo barazi gjinie* 
* Politika Antifetare Dhe Pasojat E Saj Mbi Kulturën Islame Gjatë Shek. XX* 
*Mrekulli shkencore ne kuran*
*Lulishtja e dritave*
*Dialog me mesuesen per shamine*
*Dituria apo pasuria*
*Ku gjendet lumturia*
*Njerzorja e Jezusit*
* Gjuha, nje organ i vogel por shume i rrezikshem* 
* Foto Islame shqiptare*
* Formula e shpëtimit të njeriut* 
* Fëmijët tanë dhe webi çoroditës* 
*Planikimi familjar sipas Islamit*
* Do tiu bie ne mend nje dite kjo qe po ju them* 
*Te drejtat*
* Kur Jobesimtari bëhet Besimtar Musliman* 
*Thenie domethenese*
* Kur Muslimani behet jobesimtar* 
*llojet e zemres*
*Familje pa probleme* 
*Kurani dhe teoria e Ajshtajnit*
*Sahabet*
* Pse ishte i derguar Muhamedi (a.s)-!?* 
* Besimi ne Pejgamberet e Zotit-!*
* Besimi ne caktimin e fatit-!* 
* Besimi ne shpalljet hyjnore* 
* Besimi ne Zotin* 
* Histori te kendeshme* 
*Libri mburoja e muslimanit(lutje)* 
*Jeta  e kesaj bote*
* Kush eshte Krijuesi*
*Postoni ilahi*
* Islami Dhe Provokimi Global* 
* Rreth lirise dhe detyrimit* 
* Dexhali-(Antikrishti) 
*

----------


## ORIONI

*"Lexo disa tema interesante"*

*"Jeta  pikepyetje dhe pikecuditje"*
*"Shkencat dhe roli i njerzimit ne to."*
*"Stresi dhe Mjeksia Ne Islam"*
*"Njedimensionaliteti i qyteterimit perendimor"*
*"Zoti apo Kombi"*


Lexo duke klikuar


*Kushtet e Islamit*

*Kuptimi i Shehadetit*
*Namazi ose Falja*
*Agjerimi i Ramazanit*
*Dhenia e Zekatit*
*Haxhi dhe Umra*

*Kushtet e Besimit*

* Besimi ne Allahun* 
* Besimi ne Engjejt* 
* Besimi ne Profetet* 
* Besimi ne Shpalljet hyjnore* 
* Besimi ne Diten e Gjykimit* 
*Besimi ne Kada dhe Kader* 



 Foto xhamiash 
  E përbashkëta midis Islamit dhe Krishtërimit  I 
  Islami ne trojet iliro-shqiptare gjate shekujve 
  Duke pritur Mehdin  
  Ateizmi, ati i të këqijave që na kanë zënë  
Mesime ne Audio nga dijetar ne gjuhen shqipe!   
 A e shikon dot njeriu Zotin? 
  Shpjegim per enderren qe keni pare?  
  (Sahihu Buhari)  
  Kujto diten e gjykimit  
  Gruaja në Islam  
  Kenge Islame 
  Ushtaret koreano-jugorë ne Irak konvertohen ne muslimane 
  Evropa dhe Islami: Perspektiva dhe e ardhmja I 
 Kompleksi I Inferioritetit  
 Frika, Shpresa, Sinqeriteti, Mbeshtetja  
 Kultura dhe Qyteterimi 
 Historia, shoqeria dhe tradita 
Disa sëmundje dhe ilaçi për to  
   Te dashuruarit ne kopeshtin e mallengjimit  
   Kush e blenë gjuhën e kritikuesit?  
 Emrat dhe Cilesite e Zotit!(TEUHIDI ESMAU UE SIFFAT)  
 Kriza e botës bashkëkohore   
  Historia E Perhapjes Se Islamit Ne Bote 
  Mentaliteti i përmbysur  
Poema e besimit  I 
  Si përfitohen zemrat e njerëzve?  
 Kur dashuria bëhet sëmundje ?  
 Islami dhe Nacionalizmi   
 Mashkulli nuk është standardi   
Ekzistenca e Zotit  
   Disa statistika rreth numrit të muslimanëve në botë   
 Pse kaq shumë zhurmë për mbledhjet e Komunitetit Musliman?!   
 Cdo gjë në këtë botë është kalimtare  
   Prezantimi i pergjitheshem i fese Islame   
  Feja apo sekularizmi në shoqëri  
 Veteperceptimet E QytetËrimeve  
  Islami Ndermjet Lindjes e Perendimit  I 
  Objektivat e ligjit islam   
  Evropa dhe Islami  
  Drita e mendjes-!?  
 Islami: Feja që përhapet më së shpejti në Evropë  
 Profeti Muhamed a.s. në Hinduizëm   
   Vdekja e Profetit a,s   
   Islami në Suedi   
  Merjemja a.s, Nëna e Isait (Jezusit)   
  Komedia hyjnore e Dantes dhe letërsia muslimane  
  Historia E Perhapjes Se Islamit Ne Bote 
  Jeta bashkëshortore  
 Njeriu dhe shoqëria civile  I 
  Pse ndodhin fatkeqësitë natyrore? 
 Çështja e kombit nga vështrimi Islam  
  Emërtoni fëmijët tuaj me emra të bukur  
 Kriza morale e njeriut bashkëkohor   
Kush janë dijetarët Islamë?  
   Genocidi serb në Kosovë   
   Sheriati, xhihadi dhe shtetësia e muslimanit.   
  Të drejtat e njeriut në Islam   
   Njedimensionalitetin E Qyteterimit Perendimor   
Botëkuptimi islam mbi njeriun dhe qytetërimin  
  Pse e luftojne Islamin?  
 Te biesh ne dashuri me diturine! (Fjale te cmuara)  I 
  E vërteta dhe paragjykimet për Islamin   
  Mesova?  
  Fitorja  
 Kalendari hënor  
 Pengesat e udhezimit   
   Termeti dhe xhamite Cunami 
 A ju kane bere magji-?  
  Atomet flasin   
  Islami dhe Mjeksia    
   J E T A !? Mes udhëkryqit dhe rrugëdaljes.  
   A egiston e keqia?   
 Kryemyftiu i Rusise ne interviste?   I 
   Qëllimi dhe kuptimi i fesë - besimit   
  Logjika historike dhe përmasa tejhistorike  
  Si u huaj por i juaji?

----------


## Acid_Burn

*Ne kete teme moderatoret do te sjellin shkrime te spikatura ne lidhje me tema te cilat nuk gjinden ne kendet e tjera.* 


Esse nga Ervin Hatibbi ---- kontribut i Orionit

----------


## Acid_Burn

*Lidhjet e me poshtme te tregojne mbi Besimin Islam*

*6 Kushtet e Imanit*

*Besimi ne Allahun*
*Besimi ne Engjejt*
*Besimi ne Profetet*
*Besimi ne Shpalljet hyjnore*
*Besimi ne Diten e Gjykimit*
*Besimi ne Kada dhe Kader*

*Kushtet e Islamit*

*Kuptimi i Shehadetit*
*Falja e Namazit*
*Agjerimi i Ramazanit*
*Dhenia e Zekatit*
*Haxhi dhe Umra*

*Lidhjet e me poshtme te tregojne mbi Kur'anin dhe komentimin e tij.*



*Lidhjet e me poshtme te tregojne mbi fjalen dhe traditen profetike.*



*Lidhjet e me poshtme te tregojne mbi Historine Islame*



*Lidhjet e me poshtme tregojn rreth Thirrjes ne Islam.*

*Prej erresires ne drite*

*Keto lidhje tregojne rreth temava qe te preokupojne ty Moter e nderuar*

----------


## forum126

*Dedikuar Te dashurit te Zotit,  profetit Muhamed a.s.*



* 100 Figurat me te shquara te historise njerzore!* 
* Dashuria ndaj Allahut dhe Muhamedit a.s* 
* Perandori Herakli dhe Profeti Muhamed (s)(628 e.s.)* 

* Pse ishte i derguar Muhamedi (a.s)-!? * 
* Muhamedi a.s në Bibël * 
* Profeti Muhamed a.s. në Hinduizëm  * 

* Nektari i vulosur i xhenetit * 
* Te njihemi me profetin Muhammed.* 
* Historia e Profetit Muhamed a.s. * 


* Logjika historike dhe përmasa tejhistorike  * 
* Si u huaj por i juaji? * 
* Jeta dhe veprat e Profetit Muhamed a.s*

----------


## forum126

*Letersia dhe Islami*

*Kurani dhe ilustrimi artistik/*
* Komedia hyjnore e Dantes dhe let&#235;rsia muslimane /*
* Lev Tolstoi: "K&#235;rkoj t&#235; m&#235; konsideroni musliman" /*
*Gete  dhe Islami*
* Pushkini dhe letersia arabe /*

----------


## INDRITI

Gjithcka rreth Civilizimit




*Islami Ndërmjet Lindjes E Perëndimit*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=62890

*ISLAMI SOT DHE NESER*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=25994

*Islami , ndikimi dhe meritat e tij ne civilizimin e njerzimit!*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=26896

*Islami dhe civilizimi perendimor*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=62752

*Zona kulturore e civilizimit Islam*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=36564

*Bota ne kete fillim Shekulli*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=25990

*Veteperceptimet E Qyteterimeve* 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=49328

*Njedimensionalitetin i Qyteterimit Perendimor* 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=43923

*Botëkuptimi Islam mbi njeriun dhe qytetërimin* 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=45586

*Kriza e botes bashkekohore*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...481#post848481

----------


## forum126

*Rreth Librit te Shenjte*
http://www.geocities.com/alcislam/religjion/index.html
*Kurani si liber*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=61864
*Sida e Kuranit* 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=62136
*Burimet e Kuranit*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=57104
*Manuskriptet e hershme te Kuranit*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=51866
*Kurani i pandryshuar*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31192
*Kurani dhe shkenca bashkekohore dhe bibla*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=26086
*Kurani prin drejt rruges se shkences*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=41547
*Komentim suresh nga kurani*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=31164
*Kurani dhe Teoria e Aishtajnit*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=32440
*Hyrje ne Universin e Kuranit*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=39680
*Kurani mbrojtes dhe sherues*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=32054
*Kurani dhe Ilustrimi artistik*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=21926
*Kur'ani i mrekullueshem dhe mrekulli e perjetshme*
http://burimi.net/Kuran.htm

----------


## forum126

www.sultan.org
http://www.islam-universe.com/The_Pr...the_Bible.html
http://www.allaahuakbar.net/us/christianity.htm
www.anwering-christianity.com
http://www.bismikaallahuma.org/
http://www.islam-guide.com/truth.htm
http://www.nessia.org
http://www.answerchristianity.fsnet.co.uk/
http://www.examinethetruth.com/
http://www.atrueword.com/
http://www.islamic-awareness.org/
http://www.thereligioustruth.com/
http://www.scienceinquran.com/
http://www.themodernreligion.com/index2.html
http://www.islamic-awareness.org/Quran/Text/Mss/
http://www.islamic-awareness.org/Quran/
http://www.muslim-answers.org/
http://www.islamic-awareness.org/Quran/orientalism.html
http://www.mohammad-pbuh.com/
http://www.jdci.org/

----------


## ReNTiSi

*happy new year*

----------


## ORIONI

HADITHET
http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/fundamen...unnah/bukhari/
TEFSIR
http://www.tafsir.com/

----------


## lea24

Po Ju Nis Variantin E Fundit Te Perpunimit Te Kuranit Ne Gjuhen Shqipe. 
Botuar Nga Instituti Shqiptar I Mendimit Dhe Qyteterimit Islam. 

Nje Punim Madhor, I Punuar Me Shume Perkushtim E Pergjegjesi Nga Stafi I Ketij Instituti. 

Selam

----------


## akodra

si mund ta shkarkoj falas librin death and exile te justin mcarthy
nje liber per pastrimet etnike te myslimaneve

----------


## ms13

http://www.sendspace.com/file/40tumo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5o3a40hiBUU

Bekim Jashari Ligjerues-Qka Ne te Vertet e Ul Imazhin e FES ISLAME..mp3
Ja Vlen me ndegju  


ndoshta e kam qit ne vend te gabuar ama nuk dita ku me vendos  ket  Ligjerat..

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

i pergezoje te gjith ata qe kane ber mundin per renditjen e tegjitha temave.

----------


## ms13



----------


## ms13



----------

